# how to cut paper towel roll for disposable wipes?



## jewelsJZ (Jan 10, 2008)

We are now making our own disposable wipes out of Viva papertowels. I see many references to cutting the roll in half. I've tried knives of various shapes and sizes, but none seem to do the job easily and I am sawing away for 5 minutes before the roll finally is cut in half. If you make your own wipes out of paper towels, and you cut the roll in half, what do you use?


----------



## kickinitbabystyle (Aug 13, 2009)

When I used to use paper towels I just used my bread knife (the long one with the jagged teeth). Still have to saw, but it worked wonderfully and didn't take too much pressure to get results


----------



## JTA Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kickinitbabystyle* 
When I used to use paper towels I just used my bread knife (the long one with the jagged teeth). Still have to saw, but it worked wonderfully and didn't take too much pressure to get results

Yep, this.

Also, I 'brush' the cut ends with my fingers to get most of the tiny pieces of lint out.

Ami


----------



## leavemealone (Feb 16, 2005)

I've heard of people using an electric carving knife. I don't have one and have never tried it, but if you have one, it might be worth trying but maybe someone else will have input.


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

When I made my own I too used a bread knife. But my friend has made them for years (w/bounty) & uses a electric knife. For my baby shower she gave me a 8 pk already cut in hald & they were much smoother on the end than the ones I did.


----------



## jewelsJZ (Jan 10, 2008)

I used our bread knife, at least that was the one that worked best, but maybe it needs to be sharpened. I like the idea of the electric knife. Thanks, mommas.


----------

